# Tank & plant pics



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Messing around with my camera tonight, I need all the practice I can get. Figured I would post some of the results
Sorry about posting 27 1/2 pics, I went off the deep end..

Comments/critique always welcome


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

very nice whats the plant in pic #9 the tall one


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> very nice whats the plant in pic #9 the tall one


Ill name them all to avoid confusion, hopefully








1) My 75g compressus tank
2) My 10g bedroom tank
3 & 4) Top view of 10g 
5) Eriocaulon setaceum
6) Pogostemon helferi
7) Tonina sp 'Belem'
8) Tonina sp 'manaus'
9) Tonina fluviatilis
10) Ludwigia sp 'Guinea'
11) Eriocaulon cinereum
12) Rotala sp 'Goias'
13) Amano shrimp
14) Ottocinclus catfish


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Simply amazing plants Joe and your photo skills are always getting better too.
What is that big red plant?
He sure is pretty.


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

wow! those tanks are sick man! i love the jungle affect. i have to go pressurized now lol


----------



## Pnewb (Apr 10, 2006)

DiPpY eGgS said:


> Comments/critique always welcome


lol critique... who are u kidding


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

Very nice as always.

Trystan


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Wow Yes,

Heavily planted and very beautiful tanks, DiPpY.
We all have a fine idol here.

Regards,


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

WOW VERY NICE


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Very nice photos of VERY nice tanks


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> Simply amazing plants Joe and your photo skills are always getting better too.
> What is that big red plant?
> He sure is pretty.


Thanks so much Lane! I believe the big red plant that you are inquiring about is the Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Pantanal'
How is your tank doing? pics?


> wow! those tanks are sick man! i love the jungle affect. i have to go pressurized now lol


I think it is worth the extra $$, because I simply think plants in an aquarium are beautiful~ gor for it!! There will still be challenges getting to understand how it all works, but if you are determined, you will succeed


> lol critique... who are u kidding


LOL, Pnewb, I am still learning! I don't think I aquascape too good.. especially the foreground on my 75g.. I have been trying to grow a field of hairgrass where the jumbled mess is, and it is going super slow lol.. that is why I ask..










> Very nice as always


Thanks Trystan, I appreciate that!


> Heavily planted and very beautiful tanks, DiPpY.


Thank you so much HarryKaa! I appreciate your comments always, you have a fine head on your shoulders


> WOW VERY NICE


Thanks a whole lot Z♠NGT♥KER, THANKS FOR LOOKING!



> Very nice photos of VERY nice tanks


PETE~! Thanks bro! all of you inspire me to keep going!

Pete, can you get a shot of your tank in the show your planted P tank thread?


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

I'll put one up today , I've trimmed it all back last week but it filled in quite a bit over 6 days.It's still not organized the say I want it.


----------



## therizman1 (Jan 6, 2006)

Beautiful tanks and plants DiPpY!!


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

whatever dips! your plants and pics suck!! haha........................... umm yeah i was jk!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks therizman1, and Brutus! Thanks a whole lot!



DrZoidberg said:


> I'll put one up today , I've trimmed it all back last week but it filled in quite a bit over 6 days.It's still not organized the say I want it.


your tank always looks great DrZoid!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

here is a couple more shots..


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

OK, more pics.. I hope some are enjoying









The Ludwigia 'Cuba' got so huge in the 75g, it was threatening to eat the piranha so I had to trim... and my wife took a pic of our pleco


----------



## zomac (Jul 31, 2005)

man those are some beautiful tanks. plants look like they are all in perfect condition. before seeing your tanks and your knowledge of them i thought live plants were just a pain and know i see the beauty in them. keep up the good work. hopefully mine looks half this good oneday.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

The fish pic is absolutely stunning


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

Your tanks look marvelous Dippy!!! Keep up the good work, I really like the red plant mixed and surrounded by the green. (Pardon my poor plant knowledge.)


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

zomac said:


> Your tanks look marvelous Dippy!!! Keep up the good work, I really like the red plant mixed and surrounded by the green. (Pardon my poor plant knowledge.)


Thanks! these comments make all the work worth it! Thanks a lot! -That plants that you are talking about are Ludwigia inclinata var verticillata 'Pantanal', and Ludwigia sp 'Guinea'


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

wheres all the 24 1/2 pics? i dont see 24


----------



## werdna (Mar 15, 2005)

man i love seein planted tanks they are soo sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rick james (May 2, 2006)

You have some sweet looking plants man. I hope my tanks eventually turn out half that well.







I herd you sell some plants. can you ship to canada. or is it to hard to get plants across the border.

Rick James


----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

hey dippy, I believe you have a compressus am I right ? How big is he ? I think my serra is a compressus so I'm checking your fish to compare them


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Rick james said:


> hey dippy, I believe you have a compressus am I right ? How big is he ? I think my serra is a compressus so I'm checking your fish to compare them


Yep, 100% bonafide compressus


----------



## ICEMAN330824 (May 30, 2006)

GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRREAT TANK PICT'S MAN. GREAT TANK! WHAT KIND OF CAM DO YOU HAVE, I NEED TO GET A CAMERA LIKE YOURS WOW...... YOU GET A A+++ FROM ME!

ICEMAN!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

ICEMAN330824 said:


> GGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGRRRRRRRREAT TANK PICT'S MAN. GREAT TANK! WHAT KIND OF CAM DO YOU HAVE, I NEED TO GET A CAMERA LIKE YOURS WOW...... YOU GET A A+++ FROM ME!
> 
> ICEMAN!!


Thanks man!!

I have a Canon 350D, and I stink at photography! But I want to find time to learn more..


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

showoff







hes in heaven damn sanchezi


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

froogle said:


> showoff
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry, this 75g is my compressus tank









I have to post more pics of that tank, because it is so funny, how overgrown it is at the moment..


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Dippy I'm really impressed with your tank. I'm working on getting my new 150gl tank planted. I bought a few plants, don't really know the names of them but will post a pic later. I have a few questions I wanted to ask you.

1-I have a Nutrafin CO2, Natural Plant system and it says that 1 is good for 20 gallons. My fishtank is 150gl, does that mean I have to get 7 of them or will that 1 just do fine?

2-I know I have to add fertilizer so my question is:Which is the best fertilizer out there and were can I find it cheap? How often should I fertilize the plants?

3-I have a pleco, will they eventually eat your plants? and are there any snails that can be added to the aquarium that won't eat your plants?

Any help will be greatly appreciated Dippy.

Hater


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

> 1-I have a Nutrafin CO2, Natural Plant system and it says that 1 is good for 20 gallons. My fishtank is 150gl, does that mean I have to get 7 of them or will that 1 just do fine?


that to me, does not seem practical for your tank. Are you planning on going high light? that is the key with CO2. Lower light tanks don't really need CO2, usually.. But these 2 tanks have pressurized CO2.


> 2-I know I have to add fertilizer so my question is:Which is the best fertilizer out there and were can I find it cheap? How often should I fertilize the plants?


If you want the best.. Go with the Flourish line--comprehensive, iron, potassium, nitrogen, and phosphate.
a much cheaper, *just as good* alternative would be Flourish comprehensive, and Fl. iron.. and gregwatson.com's potassium nitrate, mono potassium phosphate, and potassium sulfate.
And the best bang for the buck, but not the 'best' would be the complete line of gregwatson.com's dry ferts-- all those mentioned above, including his Plantex CSM+B, and the Chelated Iron.
Fertilizing routines depend on how much lighting you have, and if you use a form of carbon. I dose my tanks every day


> 3-I have a pleco, will they eventually eat your plants? and are there any snails that can be added to the aquarium that won't eat your plants?


I hear some larger plecos can sometimes mess up some plants. I don't know for sure, though.. I have a small pleco in my low light tank that is doing fine in there for now.
Your common pond snail won't hurt anything, and they do eat a small amount of algea.. But Oliver Nerite snails do an excellent job at algea removal.
I have those, and cherry shrimp.. oh and a few ottos
-hope that helps


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

Nice!


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Well dippy. I order 2 36" triple bulb fixture and I'm sure the tank will have good light. So if and when I add those light fixtures to my tank, will the co2 work? I already researched ways to creat my own co2 tanks with just sugar, yeast and warm water.

So the lighting will be good dippy, should I still fertilize the tank everyday? and when you say carbon, do you mean CO2? And I should purchase evry single flourish product or is there one of them that has all of the things you mentioned?

And my pleco does a pretty good job of removing the algael. I wanted to add snails to help with the bottom waste and stuff like that. I added a crayfish( that really help with the uneaten food) but the pygos tore it up.

I will go ahead and order the fertilizers from the website you posted and will look foward to the response to the new questions I asked.

Sorry to take your time dippy but I;m not new to the piranha hobby but I'm very new to the plant hobby and I really want a planted tank. Nothing like it.

Hater


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

yes, carbon is a form of CO2. those things should work a bit, but I would have flourish Excell as a first source, and have those CO2 bubbler things as a backup.
Dose according to plant health, water params.. Always check nitrate and phosphate levels for a few weeks before you get to know your tank

If you get the greg watson ferts, (the whole line) you wont need anything from flourish except the excell (carbon)


----------



## kirch24 (Apr 14, 2006)

nice plants


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Here is a closer look at the super-rare plant Lagenandra meeboldii var. 'pink'
This plant occours even rarely in the wild. Don't ask me how I aquired it..lol
I know some people who are very into the hobby I guess lol 
It has a rhizome like an Anubias, but has leaves similar to a cryptocoryne.. very unique plant. 
a small plantlet can go up to $30 on aquabid.com


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Man o man, that fish looks so nice.
What a brute!









That plant is very nice and cool too.


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

you are an artist..simply amazing


----------

